# titusville ir report



## trev0987 (Mar 15, 2010)

my buddy and i went out late on saturday after noon and came up on a school of blacks that where thick maby 60 or more some where very picky others where hitting DOA shrimp fished very slow heres a pic of one we hooked up to


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice dude  i bet it put up a hell of a fight


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice fish.   those things are cool too, sorta' have a prehistoric look to them, definitely something I need to pursue with a fly rod one of these days...


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Only fish I feel sorry for when its on a stringer or after you catch it, it has a sad face ahahahah. Big guy prob beats a drum like Jumanji


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

A face that only a mother could love (the fish of course). Nice catch.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks huge...good job!


----------

